# A bad pet shop in gloucester city centre



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not naming it in this thread but if anyone doesn't know where i'm on about then pm me and i'll let you know. I've been making calls to gloucester city council since around october last year but they're not doing anything and keep feeding me a load of crap. I went in this shop yesterday to find a tiny beardie, only looked a week or 2 old at most, in a viv that had mould over the branches. There are many other issues with their reptile care and i know that people have tried speaking to the owner but he won't listen. They shove every reptile in one of two different vivs regardless of its needs and they don't change anything about the set up. One time i went in this shop before there was condensation on the glass that was housing a beardie. I'd be here all day if i listed all of the problems. I'm just asking for anyone in the local area to go in if they can and take a look and if you don't like what you see then please report them to the council.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

the pet shop in question needs to be closed down, i have been trying for the past year.

Put it this way they feed tokay geckos to snakes when the run out of frozen food aswell as house beardies and CWD's in the same viv on cobble substrate


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> the pet shop in question needs to be closed down, i have been trying for the past year.
> 
> Put it this way they feed tokay geckos to snakes when the run out of frozen food aswell as house beardies and CWD's in the same viv on cobble substrate


defrost tokays?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> defrost tokays?


Knowing this shop it's probably live ones. They use gravel as a substrate, feed food they shouldn't and the wrong size. They don't supplment, there is no uv, the water bowls are green with scum. They once had a cwd, a tokay and a day gecko in the same viv. The vivs are only around 2ft x 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 (l x h x d) and don't seem to ever have a good clean out. A few times i've seen very lethargic lizards. I remember reading on here once that they had 2 different snakes in the same viv that were striking at each other and when they spoke to the owner about it he wasn't interested. Although i didn't actually check yesterday, the viv that they had a corn usually has a bulb in with no guard on it.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Live tokays. We have had to rescue countless reps from there! The council will not close them down or even revoke his licence. The pet shop has no idea what they are doing and never changes the set ups in the teo tanks to accomidate for all the different reptiles they have live in them. Its disguisting


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

have you tried contacting yoru local MP?
take it as far as you have to. might even be possible to sue the council for neglecting their dutys to the animals.... although you'd have to speak to a solicitor to see if that would be possible.

either way, if the council wont listen, you have 3 options:
local MP
solicitor
citizens advice


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

The man who is meant to be dealing with this was out of the office today so the woman i spoke to said she would put a note on the system telling him to call me. She has also passed this on to his line manager. The last time i spoke to the environmental health officer himself, he told me that a vet visit was arranged but that he would also go in and have a look. The last time i rang before today i was told by a customer service advisor that it was on the system that he was going to visit and arrange a vet visit if he was unhappy. So not only did he lie to me but it was also months ago that he was supposed to visit, he obviously hasn't even bothered. If they don't contact me by friday i'll contact the local paper and write to my MP.


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

well, looking at everyone elses posts (the pet shop in question needs to be closed down, i have been trying for the past year")

i wouldnt bother to wait till friday. they obvioiusly arent bothered by everyones calls. go straight to the MP and paper i would say 

go get em tiger :lol:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

oh my 
call the counci again and tell them you are going public with this matter .also you are going to your mp to try and rectify issues(i must say i do not know the shop in question ) but if it was in my area i would not give in.phone the council every day if you have to.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

what shop is this im going to glos on thursday so could pop in and take alook, add another voice to the crowd.


----------



## shirokage (Sep 6, 2009)

get all of the local rags involved as fast as you can, get the word out. If the council aren't listening take it the next step up the ladder. It's disgusing how people can neglect animals like this on a daily basis.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I e-mailed the local paper this morning, like people said in here the council have had long enough already. Fingers crossed that something gets done.


----------



## Stevey (Feb 4, 2009)

Good luck to that 
Its sick how an owner can just walk around his pet shop seeing all reptiles suffering with his terrible lack of interest and setups.

They obviously have to many animals to keep control over but this doesnt stop petshops from keeping them in the shop till they are sold. The more on display the easier it is to sell. For most people its just about the money in the end not the animal which is basically plain wrong.


----------



## MikeyGloucester (Feb 24, 2009)

well nothings happend to no pet shop in gloucester? :S!!!!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Clearly not.

Last time i heard from the council the woman had visited and said the shop was fine.

She said it looked clean (she didn't see the water bowl in the top tank then) and said that there was UV (when i said there wasn't she said the owner told her there was, in other words she didn't actually check.)

She admitted that she had no knowledge of reptiles but had told me before the visit that she was taking a colleague that had once had a beardie.

When i said, what about the lack of food dusting, the fact that the food items they feed are often too big, and the fact that everything gets shoved into 2 tanks where the set up never changes, she replied along the lines of "sorry but i couldn't see anything wrong." She had previously said they would only send a vet if she found problems.

She refused to discuss the fact that they haven't visited previously dispite telling me countless times they would, the fact that they've lied out of their asses, that when i've complained that too has been ignored, that when i've complained about complaints being ignored (suprise, suprise) it's been ignored.

Whoever is taking their animals in there wants a slap, especially now considering you have Pilbara Reptiles in Gloucester.

Let's face it, their small animal care isn't perfect either.

I wish some of the people from Pilbara would go and have a look and voice their concerns to the council, although they'd probably brush it off as trying to take out the "competition."

I believe the shops license is up for renewal in January, although i'm sure they'll just be allowed to carry on.


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

can you pm me the name of the shop please?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Good luck, I know the shop and have reported them dozens of times to both RSPCA and the council, only to be told everything is 'fine'.

Aparantly a couple of years ago the RSPCA tried to take them to court when they found a rabbit there with a broken leg but were unable to proceed because one of the key witnesses backed out at the last minute.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I've complained to the council about them as well, after seeing a Royal and a Carpet Python in the same viv - you can imagine how much action they took :censor: I tried speaking to the owner first, but he just stared at me blankly and obviously hadn't a clue, or any desire to change things :bash:

Jo


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I wonder if it would be worth preparing a letter with a petition to the shop and the council, and asking an impartial reptile specialist from a nearby zoo or a reptile vet to come and do an assessment of the shop? If the council hear 'expert' opinions that the shop is neglecting their reptiles they might sit up and take notice, especially if the paper's are involved.


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

i'd sign the petition, i worked out which shop it is, and it really is dreadful


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Three ways to sort it out:
Drugs
Baseball bat
Gun.

Or a good backhand .:devil:


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

is it perchance near debenhams?


----------



## phoenix23 (Dec 30, 2010)

*gloucester pet shop*

i just found out the gloucester centre pet store is closing its doors at the end of january  im not sure if its from the many complaints but im happy the animals wont be suffering anymore!


----------



## Johnny13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Three ways to sort it out:
> Drugs
> Baseball bat
> Gun.
> ...


Im with you...........stop talking about it and do it....dont complain about situations create action......Id sign a petition, but Id also drive down with banners and bats from sussex if any others would from other places, and make a vocal campaign against this ''pet farm'' shop. Action speaks, voices are heard when they engage the masses!!!!!!!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just so your all aware the pet shop in question is still trading and yet again has the same issues I have been in there 4 times in the last few weeks to find dirty setups and one upset little CWD, Myself & Ace Reptiles Gloucester have tried countless times to get them closed to no avail.......a petition maybe the next step.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Just so your all aware the pet shop in question is still trading and yet again has the same issues I have been in there 4 times in the last few weeks to find dirty setups and one upset little CWD, Myself & Ace Reptiles Gloucester have tried countless times to get them closed to no avail.......a petition maybe the next step.


Gloucester council from an animal prospective sound :censor:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

They only ever had one decent chap there who worked with myself and my partner at the time to get them closed but he left before we could get anywhere near revoking their license


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> They only ever had one decent chap there who worked with myself and my partner at the time to get them closed but he left before we could get anywhere near revoking their license


Well I hope you end up getting it closed : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Have you tried asked a local vet to write a report and handing this to the council?

Jay


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

How big is the shop? any chance two people could go in one distract the owner an the other grabbing a few pics? these could then be presented to the council highlighted with a list of what is wrong, send them an unignorable amount of info e.g care sheets, petitions photos of ideal set ups etc

Or if everyone involved on here sent them the same parcel with the same info on the same day for the same person and just swamp them.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

if it's the shop im thinking about, it's tiny! there's just the man in there of what I've seen, it's horrible in there  haven't been in a while though, migh pay him a visit and give him a piece of my mind:whistling2: not that it would make a difference though, hopefully he'll feel abit silly getting told how to care for animals in his shop by a 15 year old..


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

A non related article, but anyone who would like to make a comment please feel free, it may take a second to register but if enough people comment then perhaps the paper will take notice. When you comment you are asked to tick a box if you don't want anyone from the paper to contact you so obviously they read what's said, leave it unticked 

New owner set to take control of whole Gloucester street | Gloucestershire News


----------

